# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Stankoverlast door houtkachels/open haarden/alles branders

## vragen

Op http://www.radartv.nl/uitzending/vor...2016/houtrook/ kwam naar voren dat de wetgeving in Nederland nog te kort schiet. De overheid geeft aan dat de buren onderling het probleem moeten oplossen. Maar werkt dat altijd wel? Houtrookoverlast is een ernstig probleem. Kijk ook op http://www.houtrookoverlast.nl meldpunt die u adviezen hierin kan geven.

----------

